# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الدفع بالاعسار متي تقبله المحكمة؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعضاء في منبرنا الشامخ مريخاب اون لاين  لكم الود والاحترام  رأيت بحكم مهنتي في سلك القانون ان اخرم بعض الشيء وانزال مواضيع قانونية  لتنوير الاعضاء ببعض المسائل القانونية فأن وفقت فذاك فضل من رب العالمين وان لم اوفق فلي اجر الاجتهاد وعليه ابدأ

                                    الدفع بالاعسار متي تقبله المحكمة

لقد كثرت طلبات الدفع بالاعسار في محاكمنا السودانيه بل اصبحت ظاهرة اجتماعيه وسلوكية وذلك بسبب ما آل اليه الوضع الاقتصادي المعلوم.
ولكي يدفع الشخص بطلب الاعسار لابد ان يكون قد صدر حكم ضده امام محكمة مختصة بأن يدفع مبلغا او تعويضا للمحكوم له.
ويقوم المحكوم له بعد انقضاء فترة الاستئناف بفتح محضر تنفيذ امام ذات المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ويسمي المحكوم له الدائن والمحكوم ضده المدين واذا لم يقم المدين بالسداد وتم الحبس عليه بطلب من الدائن حيث يبقي بالحبس لحين السداد.
بعد ان يظل المدين بالحبس لفترة ويعجز عن السداد هنا يلجأ ليقدم طلب باعساره امام محكمة التنفيذ.و لكي يقبل الطلب شكلا لابد ان يكون المدين محبوس فقط بطلب من الدائن ولكن اذا كان محبوسا لتنفيذ عقوبه او فشله في سداد غرامه هنا لاتنظر المحكمة في الطلب. وذلك لان القانون سلك مسلك الحنفية فى وقت سماع بينة الاعسار والذى تقرر آن يكون بعد حبس المدين بطلب من الدائن.
بعد قبول الطلب لابد للمحكمة من سماع بينه لاعساره ثم تتاح الفرصه للدائن لمناهضتها
ولا بد في بينة الاعسارمن ان يكون الشهود من العدول العارفين مجال المدين حيث انه لا تكفي في اثبات الاعسار المعرفة القليلة أو السطحيه الظاهرية
الا اننا نلاحظ ان اغلب المحاكم لاتلجأ لاعمال الناحية الفقهيه والتي تتمثل في الاتي:
1- اذ يشترط الفقه ثلاث شهود لاثبات الاعسار الا ان المحكمة تكتفي بشاهدين
2/ ولقد اشترط جمهور الفقهاء آن تقوم الشهادة على الخبرة الباطنة 
بعد ان تسمع المحكمة بينه الاطراف اذا افلح المدين وفقا لما قدمه من بينه في اثبات اعساره فيتم اطلاق سراحه 
ولكن اذااطلق سراح المدين بعد ثبوت اعساره فيجوز اعادة القبض عليه وحبسه متي ثبت للمحكمة انه اصبح قادر علي الوفاء بالحكم مالم يكن الوفاء قد تم باي وسيلة من وسائل تنفيذ الاحكام
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكووووووووووووور يااستاذ ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ما هو المطلوب في بينه الاعسار ؟
الحاقا لموضوع الدفع بالاعسار نجد ان في بينه الاعسار حيث فرق المشرع في البينه التي تسمع في دعوي الاعسار عن البينه المطلقة ولقد تشدد في بينة الاعسار اي ان تستوثق المحكمة من ان الشهود الماثلين امامها يعرفون المدين المعسر مقدم الطلب معرفة عميقة متواصلة غير منقطعة ويعلمون بكل منقولاته وعقاراته اين ذهبت وكيف تصرف فيها وهل كان تصرفه بقصد الاضرار بالدائنين اي خلو سوء النيه في تصرفه وهل كان تصرفه صوري ام حقيقي ودعته ظروف ملحة لذلك وما هي هذه الظروف وهل لديه ديون لدي اشخاص اخرين وهل تحصل عليها واين انفقها اذا تحصل عليها او اذا لم يتحصل عليها فهل سعي جادا ولاحق من يقرضهم هذه الاموال , هذا ماعبر عنه بكفائية البينه ويقصد بها ان تكون جازمة وباتة لاعسار المدين
*

----------

